# casting platform mounting



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.kennedytiedown.com/


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Drew__Harris said:


> What is everyone using ot mount there casting platforms down? Also have any pics of what you are using?












The eye bolt is removable from the larger bolt, which leaves it flush with the deck when not in use.. I've used this on my last 3 skiffs and never had a problem.. You can order one from Bluepoint Fabrication online for around $30.


----------

